# Best place for bonnet stripes - Central Scotland



## CraigP (May 21, 2007)

Looking for recommendations of places that can supply and fit some bonnet stripes to a Mini Cooper around the central scotland area?

Cheers


----------



## WASH MY RIDE (Mar 12, 2008)

Dont do it mate, leave it as it is!


----------



## CraigP (May 21, 2007)

WASH MY RIDE said:


> Dont do it mate, leave it as it is!


It's my sister's car and she really wants them. Personally I think they look better without but each to their own.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

best place is on a ford mustang or AC cobra.DONT DO IT MATE,tell your sister she is wrong and you wont disrespect a lovely little car with stickers.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Best place for bonnet stripes? I find they work best on the bonnet personally ....



I'm sorry 

Not sure if any of the detailers around here provide vinyl services, I'm sure some of them could reccomend places though (i.e. where they got their vans signwritten )


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ok I HAVE to throw a joke in.. best place for bonnet stripes? "The bin"

In seriousness mate check mini dealers might not be as expensive as you think


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Company called solar glass technologies in east Kilbride ,Stirling and Ayr! I use solar for all my vinyl needs and good at tints to ! They put stripes on my mini and various other vehicles. Can't rate them highly enough. 
www.solarglasstech.co.uk


----------



## CraigP (May 21, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Ok I HAVE to throw a joke in.. best place for bonnet stripes? "The bin"
> 
> In seriousness mate check mini dealers might not be as expensive as you think


I've been told the Mini dealers get companies in to do the stripes so I wanted to cut out the middle man.



stewartmak7 said:


> Company called solar glass technologies in east Kilbride ,Stirling and Ayr! I use solar for all my vinyl needs and good at tints to ! They put stripes on my mini and various other vehicles. Can't rate them highly enough.
> www.solarglasstech.co.uk


That's great to hear as this is the only company I found (and got a quote from) and was impressed with what I'd seen on the website plus being in EK it's ideal. Thanks


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

stewartmak7 said:


> Company called solar glass technologies in east Kilbride ,Stirling and Ayr! I use solar for all my vinyl needs and good at tints to ! They put stripes on my mini and various other vehicles. Can't rate them highly enough.
> www.solarglasstech.co.uk


+1 for this crowd. Guy at work used them and the workmanship was faultless.


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

+2 used them for window tints and black vinyl on van back window in Stirling.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Autotint in Kirkcaldy.
Barry Fimister who does it, speak to him mate.
Hea got a Facebook page n that.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Dougie up at TRIX would sort it out at least its only up the road.


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

silverback said:


> best place is on a ford mustang or AC cobra.DONT DO IT MATE,tell your sister she is wrong and you wont disrespect a lovely little car with stickers.


They certainly do, just like on mine


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

k9vnd said:


> Dougie up at TRIX would sort it out at least its only up the road.


Oh aye forgot about TRIX :thumb:


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

My mate has his own shop in Shotts....AUTOART.......
Stephen will see you alright :wave:


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

There's also spaced out Grafix in Stirling .. Brian will do anything you want from tints to full wraps


----------



## seany (Mar 27, 2008)

Do them yourself, its not that hard really.
I've been looking at some for mine, not stripes though. A black chequered pattern up the left side of bonnet and boot to tie in the rest of the black.


----------

